# Jobs & Stay



## othikata (Feb 1, 2015)

I (40) and my wife (35) got PR for Adelaide, Au, We have visited Melbourne in 2010. I am a mechanical engineer having my own business in computer hardware, wife is PMP Certified MBA Graduate in a Multinational working as Transition Manager here in India. 

May be some one can guide us with the queries we have below which will be highly appreciated.

What kind of job I can get, I know A - Z in running a Computer Hardware and Networking Company for 15 years, know stuff from assembling a PC to Networking, Done corporate selling, Have sold more than 100 units to multiple companies, taken care of training of engineers, handled teams, deployment, migration, software licencing,AMC's , Facility Management.

Wife is currently working as Transition Team Manager in Cognizant. 

How should we progress in Job hunting and plan out stay thereafter.

We are planning to visit Adelaide in May for 20 day stay for the same purpose. 

We are not looking for high paying jobs initially.


----------

